# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  ¿Conducta improcedente?

## Jorlando

Quería comentaros algo que me pasó este fin de semana y que me ha dejado cierta comezón. Mi mujer dice que no merece la pena y que no es para tanto, pero la verdad, no me siento cómodo. Ya diréis vosotros. Os cuento:
Suelo pasar los fines de semana fuera de la ciudad, con mi familia. Solemos comer en un restaurante los sábados. Nos conocen desde hace años y hay bastante confianza. Este sábado entramos a comer bastante tarde. En otro sitio, no lo hubiera hecho, pero como ya dije, hay confianza. Estábamos con el café y éramos los últimos en el comedor. Charlábamos con un camarero tranquilamente cuando entró un tipo joven. El camarero le saludó cordialmente y de repente le preguntó que si sabía algún juego nuevo. En seguida presté atención a ver qué se cocía. El joven dijo que sí, y sacó una baraja. El camarero nos dijo que era un amigo suyo aficionado a la cartomagia, y aunque aún era un principiante, tenía bastante maña. Le dije que estupendo, que yo tenía también afición, y me gustaría mucho verlo. Así que el joven hizo el juego para su amigo y para nosotros. Concretamente hizo el de mutación, exactamente igual que Faustino Palmero en uno de sus vídeos. La verdad es que lo hizo muy bien y le aplaudí. No quise decir nada delante del camarero, pero cuando se fue, le comenté a este joven que si había aprendido el juego del vídeo de Faustino Palmero. Me contestó que no conocía a ese señor. Pensé para mí que ser cartomago y no conocer a Faustino Palmero, pues que en fin... Me callé la boca pero le dije que yo era también aficionado y que algún juego sabía, y que concretamente yo había aprendido ese juego en un vídeo de Palmero. Me dijo que no tenía pensado decirme cómo se hacía. Me sentí un poco incómodo. Le dije que no hacía falta que me dijera cómo se hacía, que ya lo sabía. Le dije cómo se hacía, pero permaneció impasible. Saqué mi propia baraja y le hice dos juegos (uno el de la desaparición de los cuatro ases, tal y como lo hace Palmero, porque siempre llevo encima una baraja preparada para este juego, y otro el "de paquete a paquete", del Canuto, y como sólo se usan 21 cartas, pues las saqué de la misma baraja usada para el otro sin necesidad de que se vieran las cartas anormales, aunque no me importaba contárselo después si no los conocía). Bien, la verdad es que me salieron bien. A pesar de todo el tío insistió en que no iba a contarme cómo lo había hecho. Volví a decirle que sabía cómo lo había hecho, así y asá. Fui al coche que tenía aparacado fuera, saqué de la guantera una baraja con cartas especiales, volví dentro y hice el truco de mutación para que viera que no sólo sabía cómo se hacía, sino que sabía hacerlo. El tío puso cara de poker y dijo que era inútil, que no iba a decirme nada. Le pregunté que cuántos magos conocía personalmente tanto profesionales como aficionados. Me dijo que ninguno. Le contesté que por ese camino no iba a conocer nunca a nadie. Le dije que como ya había visto yo también tenía afición a la cartomagia. Podíamos quedar más tarde y charlar, contarnos alguna experiencia, alguna anécdota, hacer juegos para el otro, para ver si cometíamos algún error, intercambiar juegos que el otro no conociese, en fin, lo que suelen hacer los aficionados a cualquier cosa que se encuentran y se conocen por casualidad. Incluso le dije que no se preocupase por mi mujer, porque aunque no practica, tiene acceso a todos mis libros y se sabe todos los trucos. Nunca conseguí sacarle de "no voy a contar nada de nada, todo esto es secreto". Me marché bastante desilusionado porque no conozco personalmente a nadie que haga magia, como aficionado. Pensé que era una buena oportunidad para intercambiar experiencias con otro aficionado, pero la cosa se quedó en nada. 
Si la persona a la que me refiero anda por este foro, pues te repito que si cambias de idea, ya sabes dónde verme los sábados a la hora de comer. Y a los demás, pues les pregunto que si esta conducta es normal o soy yo que soy muy susceptible. Y perdón por lo largo del post.

----------


## iscariote

Desde luego nunca me he encontrado nadie así en vida (y espero no encontrarmelo)

----------


## Weribongui

Madre mia es lo mas raro que he oido nunca xdd Que tipo tan extraño, no debe tener muchos amigos. "no, mi amistad es solo para mi "

----------


## Gabo_

Me paso algo parecido...

Era invierno y tenia las manos frias, en mi escuela, en el patio abrigado con las manos en mis bolsillos, me encuentro con mi profesor de magia que va a 5to año de la secundaria (yo estoy en 2do) y vemos a un chico, medio gordo, con un mazo de cartas GHOST, yo y mi profesor al verlo con este mazo fuimos a ver lo que estaba haciendo...

Realmente, MALISIMO, no habia dialogo, para "tratar" de empalmar cuatro cartas giraba como tratando de esconderlas y cuando las daba a revelar solo decia "aca los cuatro ases" y nadie entendia nada... 

Le dije "tendrias que ponerle un poco de dialogo, sino no se entiende ni se disfruta"

Y me dice "Vos que vas a saber"

Le dije que estudiaba magia hace un tiempo y no me creia, entonces, aunque tenia mis manos frias saque mi baraja BYCICLE, y me miro con una cara de "mi baraja es mejor" pero no me importo, enseguida volvio la gente e hice un juego, y despues uno mi profesor, a las personas les encanto, yo hice uno con los ases y mi profesor uno que no recuerdo el nombre (con los cuatro ases y una carta elegida)... El chico parecio ofendido y toco la campana del final del recreo, lo segui hasta la escalera y me dice "vos no sabes nada", y ahi fue cuando hable, y despues de algunas palabras solo dice "es que en realidad la cartomagia no es lo mio, yo hago GRANDES ILUSIONES", estaba por darle un golpe pero me contube y le dije "ENTONCES PARA QUE CARAJO TENES UNA GHOST Y TE PONES A HACER TRUCOS PESIMAMENTE?!?!?!", se dio vuelta y dijo "Tengo clases, chau"...

Una lastima... disculpen los errores de ortografia

Un abrazo a todos!!

----------


## starsoazul

Jorlando:

           Dede luego la situacion habra sido al menos un poco ``espesa´´
El susodicho no se si sabra muchos juegos y los que haga no se que tan bien los hara pero desde luego hay algo que si aprendio y se le grabo a fuego, y es que nunca se revela el secreto magico de un juego.... aunque este se fue al otro extremo.
Lo que me llama la atencion es que incluso  habiendole hecho tu el mismo juego que el a ti, el colega seguia en ``sus cuarenta´´, raro, pero raro raro!!!!
Tiene que haber de todo en esta vida.
Pues nada. lastima no me pase a mi encontrarme con aficionados a la magia, si hay algo que me gusta hacer es compartir y sobre todo aprender de los demas.
Por ultimo y si me lo permites, me gustaria darte un consejo con todo el respeto, como dices sueles frecuentar dicho restaurante, por lo que no seria raro que te encontraras con este chico otra vez......pues yo que tu la poxima vez ni me gasto.... es tirarle perlas a los cerdos.
un saludo  :Wink:

----------


## MagoJ

jajajajaja
me parto con el tio ese rarorarorarrooooorrrrrrrr...

aunque pensándolo desde otro punto de vista.... ¡qué buen mago! ¿no?
no revelaba el secreto ni al mismísimo Tamariz que se hubiera presentado por allí jajajaja   "no te digo nada""no te voy a contar nada" jajaja

Guardando el secreto ante todo si señor jajajaj pero que raritorrrrr el chiquiko

----------


## Némesis

No es de extrañar que te sintieras incómodo. ¿Ya le preguntaste que si entendía bien el castellano?   :Lol:   Porque mira que insistir mil veces en algo que tú ni siquiera le habías preguntado...

No hagas caso a estos pesaditos, lo más probable es quem, a parte de sordos, sean insociables.

----------


## BusyMan

Por fin alguien que respeta el código ético de los magos... ya se echaba en falta en estos tiempos en los que parece que si mantienes un secreto eres un cabrón y en el que la gente (y ya me he encontrado un par de casos) aprenden magia por YouTube...


Por cierto: Se puede ser el mejor cartómago del mundo y no haber oído jamás hablar de Faustino Palmero.
De echo yo he oído hablar de Faustino... pero nunca he visto un vídeo suyo (aunque desde luego ni de lejos soy el mejor cartomago :P)

----------


## Kirk

Seguramente el único motivo por el cual no te dijo la "verdad" es para dejarte asi... y lo logró...

Tenes que dejarlo pasar... esta lleno de gente así...

----------


## Némesis

Pero si él no se lo preguntó... :roll:

----------


## Kirk

_Le dije que como ya había visto yo también tenía afición a la cartomagia. Podíamos quedar más tarde y charlar, contarnos alguna experiencia, alguna anécdota, hacer juegos para el otro, para ver si cometíamos algún error, intercambiar juegos que el otro no conociese, en fin, lo que suelen hacer los aficionados a cualquier cosa que se encuentran y se conocen por casualidad. Incluso le dije que no se preocupase por mi mujer, porque aunque no practica, tiene acceso a todos mis libros y se sabe todos los trucos. Nunca conseguí sacarle de "no voy a contar nada de nada, todo esto es secreto"._

----------


## Némesis

Sigo diciendo que él no se lo preguntó...  :roll:  :roll: :roll:

----------


## Kirk

A buen entendedor, pocas palabras... o preguntas... jaja...

----------


## Kal-El

Mas alla de que tengas razon...no hay por que sentirse incomodo...el se lo pierde   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Creo que el tema habria que diferenciarlo en 2 puntos fundamentales.

A) La poca amistad (o nada), que en eso estoy de acuerdo con vos, ya que lo cortes no quita lo valiente...y

B) Como han posteado algunos compañeros, es una persona de pocas palabras y muchos secretos...

Quizà es excesiva su reaccion por mantener el secreto por lo cual pregonamos todos los que componemos este antro de perdicion, solo que hay formas y formas...

----------


## guille

Quizas fura un hombre muy tozudo y orgulloso y como al principio no te quizo decir nada, no quisiera cambiar de opinion, o nose, hay gente muy rara  :Wink:

----------


## Jorlando

Tan sólo quería comentar, que efectivamente yo no le pregunté cómo se hacía el juego, porque ya lo sabía. Y respecto al código ético entre magos, pues, sí, es cierto. No se deben revelar los secretos, y punto. Ahora bien, entre aficionados, aficionados de verdad, que demuestren que tienen interés en la cartomagia, creo que no hace falta ser tan estricto. Si fuésemos tan estrictos, pues los magos profesionales no publicarían libros, porque todo es secreto (y cualquier profano que tenga la suerte de vivir en una ciudad que haya tiendas de magia, puede ir, comprar un libro y mirarlo en casa y decirse "ah, conque así es como lo hacen", aunque luego no toque una baraja en su vida). 
A mí no me ha pasado, pero si actúo ante gente, podría darse el caso de que algún espectador se acercase a mí, en privado y me dijese:
a) Oye, ¿cómo lo has hecho? En ese caso, me salgo por la tangente y no suelto prenda.
b)Yo también sé algo de magia, y si quieres te enseño algún juego mío. En ese caso, observo, y si veo que es una aficionado como yo, entonces sí es posible que le diga cosas. Entre otras cosas, porque posiblemente salga yo ganando, porque sé pocas cosas y con toda seguridad cualquier aficionado va a ser mejor que yo. Creo que entre aficionados probados no se debe ser tan estricto. Los profesionales lo hacen entre ellos. ¿Por qué no íbamos a hacerlo nosotros?
c) No soy mago, pero conozco bien ese truco. Lo has hecho así y asá. Eso sí me ha pasado y lo comenté en otro post. El espectador había visto el juego hecho por un compañero de trabajo bastante malo, que estropeó el truco. Luego lo vio hecho bien por mí, y me contó la anécdota. Fue educado y sobre todo lo dijo en privado de forma que nadie se enteró. En ese caso, lo admito, sí. Lo hice así, y gracias por tu discreción. Si hubiera empezado a voces ante la gente diciéndolo todo, mi reacción hubiera sido diferente.
En el caso que nos ocupa, yo estaba en el caso b. Una cosa es la ética de no contar los secretos y otra ser un borde. Si yo hago un juego y alguien lo repite a continuación exactamente igual que yo (y además, insisto, en privado), creo que es una idiotez seguir en mis trece, porque es evidente que el otro sabe hacerlo.

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

Bueno, yo creo que los secretos se deben revelar a aquellos que realmente quieran ser magos. No le diría ni pío al intento de Cóperfil gordo del colegio, la verdad. Y al del restaurante menos, pues se ve que él es mejor que nadie. Ser insociable no es malo, es malo ser insociable por pensarse grandioso y superior.

----------


## DrkHrs

Hay panaderos que son idiotas. Hay electricistas que son idiotas. Hay medicos que son idiotas. ¿Que os hace suponer que no hay magos idiotas?

----------


## marox

ajjaj, me paso algo parecido..pero peor..y me molesto demasiado.....
estaba en la escuela sentado ..y vi un pibe con una baraja bycicle...le pregunte si hacia magia..me dijo que si..y me hizo un juego que no entendi una miercoles(hablaba mal,hablaba rapido,no ponia ninguna historia,lo hacia rapido)...y no me gusto...de todas formas quise ver si es aficionado como yo...y me dijo que si..y veo que se acercan unos compañeros de él(como 7) y le dicen "chee como se hace este pintajee?' aahmira vos.." y por lo que escuche..este chico...les mostraba COMO HACER LOS JUEGOS DE CARTOMAGIA Y MUCHO MAS..y los otros ni siquiera eran aficionados..solo ...por dios...me dio un asco barbara..me fui sin decir nada...en fin...

muchos idiotas =(

----------


## raszagar

En este mundo tiene que haber de todo, como en todos lados.

Si ese chabal no quiere hablar con otro de su nivel él se lo pierde, yo por suerte (o desgracia) solo he tenido un encuentro con otro aficionado y nos lo pasamos en grande, fue en un pub donde solo habian unos amigos suyos y  otros mios y nos pusimos a hacer juegos en la barra. Aunque yo estaba de los nervios, todo hay que reconocerlo. 

Por cierto... la suerte fue que nos lo pasaramos bien, la desgracia es que no he vuelto a verlo.

Respecto a los aficionados habra de todo, gente que ame la magia y sepa las reglas de cortesia, gente que la desprecie y enseñe trucos sin conocimiento, gente que aprenda un juego automatico y se crean lo mejor aunque no sepan coger la baraja, gente con una maravillosa tecnica que apenas muestran a los demas, ...

En cuanto a los espectadores me he encontrado gente que se siente insultada (mas que engañada) si le haces magia y no consigue saber como se hace, gente que aunque le repitas el juego lo sigue viendo como la primera vez, los famosos miromagos (magos teoricos), cazatrucos que solo piensan en mirarte las manos, etc...

Con unos te lo pasaras mejor, con otros peor, pero tampoco hay que preocuparse demasiado.

Saludos!

----------


## Marco Antonio

Y yo digo Jorlando..... ¿podrías poner la mano en el fuego diciendo que realmente conoces el secreto de el efecto que el realizo?... Me explico, hay juegos que realizados parecen lo mismo pero no lo son, pueden tener movimientos diferentes, e incluso "trampas" diferentes. Para un mismo efecto se pueden utilizar diferentes técnicas y/o útiles. Si realizaba el juego pero no había escuchado hablar de Palmero, eso ya me indica que, por lo menos no lo ha aprendido de ningún video, o por lo menos no de Palmer. Así que puede ser que se lo haya enseñado otra persona. 

Lo realmente de admirar es el "cierre en banda" ante la presión. 

saludos

----------


## Jorlando

> Y yo digo Jorlando..... ¿podrías poner la mano en el fuego diciendo que realmente conoces el secreto de el efecto que el realizo?... 
> saludos


Curiosamente he hecho ese mismo juego este sábado pasado ante un mago profesional. Tampoco conocía a Palmero, pero este mago es inglés (aunque sí conoce y admira a Tamariz y Lavand, según me dijo). No conocía el juego, pero nada más verlo dijo "¿wild cards?"
De todos modos la cuestión no es esa. Tú eres un mago aficionado, pongamos, y te encuentres con otro aficionado, pongamos, y le haces un juego, pongamos, y el tío, como es aficionado también, pues te dice cómo cree que lo has hecho. Pongamos igualmente que haya acertado, y pongamos también que estáis en privado (es importante para estos casos que no haya público delante). Pongamos que el tío repite el juego ante ti y alguno más. Francamente no sé qué sentido tiene negar lo evidente ante otro aficionado.
Pongamos otra hipótesis. Efectivamente el hombre lo hizo de otra manera (oye, qué curioso, las mismas cartas, seis 3 de corazones y una dama de tréboles, los mismos movimientos, la misma cuenta, todo igual, pero en fin...), si estamos sólos, aunque no soltase prenda de cómo lo hizo ¿qué gran secreto traicionaría, qué pacto de silencio rompería, si simplemente dijera: "yo lo hago de otra manera, y aquí tienes mis cartas para que veas que son diferentes a las tuyas"? Si simplemente hubiera dicho algo así, yo hubiera respetado su silencio. Me habría dolido que entre aficionados anduviésemos así, porque creo que podemos aprender mucho unos de otros, pero al menos lo hubiera respetado.
Y no lo he comentado pero también es raro que luego no quisiera hacer ningún juego más. De acuerdo que no tiene ninguna obligación, eso es cierto. Pero fíjate que el camarero le preguntó si sabía algún juego nuevo (o sea, que ése no era el primero que hacía), y más alegre que unas castañuelas sacó sus cartas. Fue cuando le dije yo que también era aficionado y le hice dos cosas, cuando la cosa se tornó más bien glacial. No me negaréis que la cosa un poco rara sí que es.

----------


## raszagar

Quizas no queria explicartelo porque se pensaría que asi solo lo hace él en ese sitio, muchos magos son egoistas en ese sentido. Aunque yo creo que como ha dicho ya algunos aqui es que no tiene las ideas claras sobre el sentido de secreto en los juegos y este chico lo lleva al extremo de silencio.

Eso solo podría decirtelo el mismo chico si se sincera contigo, que por lo que has contado no creo que lo haga.

No se si habra mas gente que piense como ese chico de llevarse el "secreto" a la tumba, seguramente si, pero yo soy de la opinion de que eso es malo (como cualquier extremo) y no solo yo, hubo una epoca en la historia de sociedades españolas de magia que todo era secretismo (incluso entre magos) y eso no beneficiaba a nadie... no se donde lo leí :-P

De todas formas mientras tu tengas claro tus ideales y cuando estes en privado con otro mago compartas tus ideas y experiencias para beneficio de ambos (beneficio de conocimientos, no economico), te debe dar igual lo que haga ese chico con su vida magica.

Saludos!

----------


## buen_corcel

madre mia...

con lo dificil que es encontrar aficcionados a la magia, cuando encuentras a uno, lo mejor es hacerse un par de juegos mutuamente sin explicarlos para poder "chequear" el "nivel" del otro, esta claro que hay que respetar el codigo etico de los magos, pero tampoco hay que cerrarse en banda, no sabes nunca a quien tienes delante, lo mismo es discipulo directo del mismisimo tamariz... jejeje.

tras hacerle un par de juegos y dejar que te haga un par, sabes de que puedes o no hablar con el.

en fin... un tipo raro...

----------


## Patito

> Hay panaderos que son idiotas. Hay electricistas que son idiotas. Hay medicos que son idiotas. ¿Que os hace suponer que no hay magos idiotas?


Sí, en efecto! Y aunque me salga un poco del tema, me atrevo a preguntar: No os ha pasado que os da la impresión que un mago, cuanto más famoso es, es más humilde, amable y dispuesto a explicar, y luego te encuentras con muchos magos que no son tan buenos (la verdad, que no les llegan ni a la suela de los zapatos) y son unos estúpidos y unos prepotentes?

Si queréis lo abro en otro post...

Un saludo!

----------


## Patito

Y ahora hablando del tema del mensaje: recuerdo cuando vino Tamariz al CIVAC que nos comentó que nosotros, la nueva "hornada" de magos aficionados tenemos mucha suerte, por la información a la que podemos acceder. Nos contó que él, de jovenzuelo, iba merodeando por la SEI pero no le dejaban inscribirse. Hasta que un día le dejaron (supongo que por puro aburrimiento), y una persona de la que no recuerdo el nombre le enseñó un doble lift. Ascanio, enfadado, llamó a esa persona y le preguntó que por qué estaba desvelando un secreto mágico.
Supongo que los más viej... bueno, los más veteranos conocerán alguna anécdota similar, ya que por lo visto el no desvelar nada ni a los compañeros era una práctica bastante habitual hace unos años en los círculos mágicos, que por cierto aún hay alguno que le queda una reminiscencia de aquellos tiempos..

Un saludo!

----------


## Chema78

Solo un par de cosas.
1 No conocer a Faustino Palmero no significa que sabes menos de cartomagia que nadie, estoy seguro que hay muchísimos profesionales fuera de nuestras fronteras que no han oido hablar de el en su vida y son grandes cartomagos.
2 La actitud de la persona que encontraste no me parece inapropiada pero sobre todo no me parece criticable!! ni insultable!! (esta palabra no se si existe) Para mi es perfectamente respetable que alguien no quiera explicarte como hace sus juegos, es mas, ese es un principio básico en la mágia, no?.

Simplemente la opción que el elige es no contarte en ese momento como hace sus juegos. 
¿Esto es criticable? 
Pues si pensaís que si, apaga y vamonos!!

Saludos!!

----------


## raszagar

Tienes razon, no conocer a Faustino Palmero o a otro mago de renombre en su pais no te quita tu habilidad como cartomago, todos los juegos tienen varias versiones y puede que no conozcas la original o la mas famosa.
Aunque de tu segundo punto no estoy tan de acuerdo, aunque todo el mundo sea libre de pensar lo que quiera, esa actitud tan cerrada es bastante chocante entre aficionados cuando estan en privado, ademas que la cuestion no es que no quiera contar el secreto, sino que diciendo eso se negaba a hablar de magia con otro aficionado en privado, a quien nisiquiera le interesaba el secreto porque ya lo sabia. Por lo menos eso es lo que yo he entendido.
Y esa actitud tan cerrada es lo que le podia molestar a *Jorlando*.

Por otra parte creo que  esa regla de no explicar los juegos se refiere a no explicarlos a todo el mundo, sobre todo a profanos, porque entonces pierden su gracia. Si todo el mundo pensara eso la magia no avanzaría.

Imaginate que todo cartomago tuviera que aprender desde cero por si solo las tecnicas que existen, que nadie supiera que existe la elmsley, el doble lift, el culebreo,... entonces se tendria que estar "reinventando la rueda" continuamente y no se inventarian juegos nuevos. Y muchas tecnicas revolucionarias moririan con su autor por mantenerlas en secreto.

Volviendo al tema central, tambien pienso que el chico y *Jorlando* no iban a ponerse a explicarse juegos con detalle, porque cuando te encuentras otro aficionado interesa conocer experiencias y no te da tiempo a aprender los detalles de un juego. 
Como decia Arturo de Ascanio, si alguien esta muy interesado por aprender un juego y no quieres enseñarselo no solo explicale como se hace, sino explicale otros 2 o 3 juegos mas con todo detalle, cuando te vayas no se acordará de ninguno.

Saludos!

----------


## raszagar

... he repetido aqui el post, perdon! como se borra esto? xDD

----------


## buen_corcel

segun lo ha contado... el no le preguntó nada, solo le hizo ver que el tambien es aficcionado a la magia, y al otro tipo le molestó que hubiera alguien que pudiera quitarle el protagonismo.

al menos es lo que yo he entendido de la historia.

esta claro que no puedes explicar los secretos, y mucho menos las tecnicas, pero no te tiene que molestar toparte con alguien que tambien sepa magia. tal vez simplemente era un tio un poco insociable, jeje

----------


## Jorlando

> Solo un par de cosas.
> 1 No conocer a Faustino Palmero no significa que sabes menos de cartomagia que nadie, estoy seguro que hay muchísimos profesionales fuera de nuestras fronteras que no han oido hablar de el en su vida y son grandes cartomagos.
> 2 La actitud de la persona que encontraste no me parece inapropiada pero sobre todo no me parece criticable!! ni insultable!! (esta palabra no se si existe) Para mi es perfectamente respetable que alguien no quiera explicarte como hace sus juegos, es mas, ese es un principio básico en la mágia, no?.
> 
> Simplemente la opción que el elige es no contarte en ese momento como hace sus juegos. 
> ¿Esto es criticable? 
> Pues si pensaís que si, apaga y vamonos!!
> 
> Saludos!!


Yo en ningún momento he dicho que alguien que no haya oído hablar de Palmero sea malo. Ciertamente, hay, como dices, muchos aficionados (y profesionales) fuera de nuetras fronteras que no han oído hablar de él, y son muy, muy buenos. Y aquí en España, también. Yo no le he juzgado como mago ni aficionado. Sólo digo que ser aficionado a la cartomagia (aquí, en España, no en otro lugar) y no haber oído hablar de él, es (al menos para mí), cuando menos, algo raro. Y es doblemente raro cuando presentas el juego exactamente igual que él, y salvo en el acento, lo hagas todo igual. Yo creo que sí había oído hablar de él, y creo que había aprendido el juego en el mismo vídeo que yo, pero no quería decirlo porque todo era muy secreto (hasta es secreto dónde aprendemos las cosas, según parece).

En sengundo lugar me gustaría que alguien me indicara, si tiene la amabilidad, en qué parte de mi post yo insulto o descalifico. Sólo expreso mi extrañeza ante una situación que parece salida de un relato de Kafka. E igualmente opino que con actitudes como esa, no creo que vaya a hacer muchas amistades entre los aficionados a la magia.

Y respecto a los secretos, pues creo que en este hilo ya alguien se ha expresado mucho mejor que yo en torno a ese tema. Y os recuerdo que yo nunca le pregunté cómo se hacía. Como anécdota, os contaré algo que vi en Nada x aquí, cuando Luis Piedrahita le hizo a Quique San Francisco un juego que no recuerdo exactamente, pero bastante bueno. Al terminar, y ante las cámaras, Quique San Francisco (que parecía tener bastante amistad con Luis Piedrahita) le dijo que si le iba a decir cómo se hacía. Luis Piedrahita le dijo literalmente "Te lo voy a contar, pero antes apaga eso", refiriéndose a la cámara. No soy yo quién para juzgar si Luis Piedrahita hizo bien contándoselo a Quique San Francisco, pero está claro que lo importante es no contarlo en público, para la gente profana. En privado, cada uno que haga lo que quiera (y con esto no quiero decir que yo hubiera hecho lo mismo, que conste).

Si llevamos las cosas al extremos de no contar nada, lo primero que deberían hacer es prohibir la publicación de libros y vídeos sobre magia, porque ahí se explican detalladamente técnicas y trucos, y cualquier profano puede acudir a una tienda de magia, comprar un libro y leerlo para enterarse de cómo hacen los magos las cosas que hacen. 

A diferencia de otras personas, yo no nací sabiéndolo todo, y tuve que aprender, con libros y vídeos. Hace pocos días tuve la suerte de conocer a  un profesional, que al verme y ver que tenía bastante afición tuvo la amabilidad de darme algún consejo y enseñarme dos trucos nuevos. Creo que así avanza la magia. 

Una cosa es mantener las técnicas en secreto y otra convertir esto en una secta donde cuando alguien se va de la lengua sea puesto en una picota y su imagen sea quemada como escarmiento y aviso a futuros traidores.

----------


## Rafa505

> Como anécdota, os contaré algo que vi en Nada x aquí, cuando Luis Piedrahita le hizo a Quique San Francisco un juego que no recuerdo exactamente, pero bastante bueno. Al terminar, y ante las cámaras, Quique San Francisco (que parecía tener bastante amistad con Luis Piedrahita) le dijo que si le iba a decir cómo se hacía. Luis Piedrahita le dijo literalmente "Te lo voy a contar, pero antes apaga eso", refiriéndose a la cámara. No soy yo quién para juzgar si Luis Piedrahita hizo bien contándoselo a Quique San Francisco, .


¿En serio crees que se lo contaría?.

----------


## eldavy

Posiblemente sí, sabedor de que el habitual estado etílico de Quique se encargaría de borrar todo recuerdo de su mente.

----------


## Chema78

> En sengundo lugar me gustaría que alguien me indicara, si tiene la amabilidad, en qué parte de mi post yo insulto o descalifico. Sólo expreso mi extrañeza ante una situación que parece salida de un relato de Kafka. E igualmente opino que con actitudes como esa, no creo que vaya a hacer muchas amistades entre los aficionados a la magia.


Hola, no me refería a ti con lo de los insultos pero por hay se ha dicho que "en la magia tambien hay idiotas" y eso es un insulto así como el tono de casi todos los mensajes es mas o menos despectivo hacia la actitud de este personaje que te encontraste.
Desde luego que no es algo muy habitual encontrarte alguien asi, pero al fin y al cabo es su opción personal, quiero decir que es respetable tanto en cuanto es lo que el decidio hacer en ese momento.
Si me cuentas que el te dio una monserga para que nunca reveles un secreto absolutamente a nadie jamás y que eso echaría a perder la magia, o te reprocho que quisieras compartir tu magia con el, sería otro royo pero simplemente no le parecio hablar de magia contigo y ya está.

En cuanto a eso que decís en varios post de que imaginemos que no hay libros ni videos de magia porque nadie quiere revelar secretos y tal...
la verdad, paso de imaginarmelo, no le veo ningún sentido a pensar eso. Simplemente existen libros de magia y es fabuloso para todos nosotros y para la magia en si misma. 
Ahora bien me vuelvo a reiterar en lo mismo si esta persona no quiere compartir su magia contigo no me parece un hecho reprochable. 
Y si crees que lo decía por chuleria o algo así que es por lo que imagino que te sento mal; pues chico si es así, si lo piensas realmente no tienes ningún interes en compartir ni magia ni nada con una persona asi.

Para acabar yo diría, no, que hay idiotas en todos los gremios sino personas de todos los tipos en todos los gremios y que es imposible que todos los aficionados a la magia nos caigamos bien entre nosotros.
De echo a mi hay alguna gente de este foro (por supuesto sin conocerles es solo una primera impresión por lo leido aqui) que creo que no me llevaría bien con ellos y que mas da que sean aficionados a la magia igual que yo!  8-) 
Saludos.

PD: Esto no es ningun ataque contra ti Jorlando, no planteo mi opinión en terminos de estar de acuerdo contigo o estar encontra de ti.    :Wink:  

PD2: No quiero que penséis que yo actuaría igual que el, de echo no lo haría. Pero me parece una postura respetable.

----------


## Patito

Chema78, mi intención tampoco es meterme con nadie, pero creo que la palabra ldiota sí que sería aplicable en este caso sin llegar a ser insulto, aunque cosas peores se han visto: decir que alguien es obtuso y tomárselo como un insulto...
Me explico: según nuestro diccionario de la RAE, ldiota significa (cito textualmente):
1. adj. Que padece de idiocia. U. t. c. s.
2. adj. Engreído sin fundamento para ello. U. t. c. s.
3. adj. coloq. Tonto, corto de entendimiento.
4. adj. desus. Que carece de toda instrucción.

El punto 2 es posible que se pudiera aplicar, aunque yo no lo puedo decir ya que no estaba allí. Pero es posible que lo de corto de entendimiento sí que sea aplicable, ya que Jorlando le estaba demostrando que también es aficionado, y encima con el mismo juego... Amos a ver, ¡somos unos frikis de la magia! ¿Quién, en su sano juicio, conoce a otro mago (o mago aficionado) y no se pone a hablar de dejadas, dobles lifts, empalmes, descargas y demás? Yo aún no conozco a nadie.

Insisto, yo no veo la palabra ldiota como un insulto. Otro gallo nos cantaría si se hubiese dicho gilipoll**, lmbécil, cenutrio, subnormal, tonto, y un largo etcétera...

Un saludo!

----------


## Chema78

> Chema78, mi intención tampoco es meterme con nadie, pero creo que la palabra ldiota sí que sería aplicable en este caso sin llegar a ser insulto, aunque cosas peores se han visto: decir que alguien es obtuso y tomárselo como un insulto...
> Me explico: según nuestro diccionario de la RAE, ldiota significa (cito textualmente):
> 1. adj. Que padece de idiocia. U. t. c. s.
> 2. adj. Engreído sin fundamento para ello. U. t. c. s.
> 3. adj. coloq. Tonto, corto de entendimiento.
> 4. adj. desus. Que carece de toda instrucción.
> 
> El punto 2 es posible que se pudiera aplicar, aunque yo no lo puedo decir ya que no estaba allí. Pero es posible que lo de corto de entendimiento sí que sea aplicable, ya que Jorlando le estaba demostrando que también es aficionado, y encima con el mismo juego... Amos a ver, ¡somos unos frikis de la magia! ¿Quién, en su sano juicio, conoce a otro mago (o mago aficionado) y no se pone a hablar de dejadas, dobles lifts, empalmes, descargas y demás? Yo aún no conozco a nadie.
> 
> ...


 :shock: 
Macho me has dejao con el culo torcio!!

Idiota no es un insulto!! Pues bueno, pa ti la perra gorda   :Lol:  

Porque no queréis ver mas alla de fuestra forma de entender las cosas!
Vamos a ver yo y la mayoría de los magos (al menos los aficionados) no actuaríamos como ese tipo. Pero eso no significa que nuestra forma de proceder es la única correcta y las demas son inapropiadas o de idiotas.
Siento discrepar pero es que esta es una cosa que me toca las narices un poco y en este foro lo veo demasiado amenudo, cuando alguien no ve las cosas como vosotros las veís pensaís que esta equivocado. Y luego decís que si todos guardaramos los secretos no avanzaría la magia, con esa actitud de no cuestionaros vuestras própias opiniones si que no avanzaría ni la magia ni na de na!
Sin acritud!   :Wink:  
Por otro lado Jorlando no le des vueltas, simplemente el ve la magia de otra forma o no le entraste por el ojo, no le caiste bien por lo que sea, o es tímido, o lleva poco tiempo en magia y es muy inseguro y no quería "ponerse aprueba" mostrando su magia a alguien que no sea un profano o lo que sea, pero da igual!! Solo es lo que una persona ha decidido hacer en un momento y no os preocupeís que porque este chico y un millón mas de magos aficionados decidieran dejar de explicar sus juegos a otros aficionados no se va a acabar la magia ni tendremos que partir de cero, ni se dejarán de hacer libros y vidios ni nada de eso.

Saludos!

PD: He dado a vista previa para ver el mensaje y me he quedado flipado al ver los asteriscos, juro que he escrito I d i o t a. (Sea un insulto o no no es una palabra como para censurarla no?)

----------


## JBG

Pues yo pienso que:

Está bien que Jorlando quiera hacer amigos con los que compartir la afición.

No tiene sentido que aquel tipo guardara silencio absoluto frente a Jorlando pues sabía que estaba ante alguien que también podía hacer el juego y que en cualquier caso es aficionado a la cartomagia, no público común.

Sin embargo, también pienso, que ojo, no tiene sentido que guardara silencio, pero una cosa es que no tenga sentido y otra muy distinta que esté mal y sea criticable y algo por lo que te tengas que molestar como parece que le ha pasado a Jorlando, me explico:

Para mi Jorlando no debería darle mucha importancia a la situación, ni molestarse ni nada, de hecho no debió insistirle a aquel tipo con compartir la cartomagia, preguntándole por dónde aprendió a hacer el juego, haciéndole juegos, cogiendo una baraja nueva del coche y haciéndole el juego que el hizo, etc, pese a la indiferencia del otro tipo.

A lo que voy es que si notas que una persona es cerrada y no quiere compartir su afición y no quiere hacer una amistad nueva, pues no puedes quejarte de eso porque el está en todo su derecho de mantener esa distancia, el que tiene un problema si acaso es Jorlando dado que quiere forzar esa relación y esa comunicación con ese tipo, aun habiendo notado, según sus palabras, desde el principio un ambiente gélido y reservado desde que empezaron a hablar, que si cara de poker, que si indeferencia... bueno ¿entonces para qué le insistes demostrando que sabes hacer el juego?, ¿no es suficiente con que el te diga que no importa lo que hagas, que no quiere hablar del tema?.

En resumen: desde mi punto de vista al menos, es igual de respetable que quieras hacer amigos de afición que el hecho que una persona concreta no le apetezca entrar en ese juego, es así de simple, no hay que insistir ni cabrearse. Que vale si, hacer amigos de afición o charlar y eso está bien, pero eso no quiere decir que cada vez que quieras hacer uno la otra persona tenga que responder a tus expectativas a la fuerza o sino te enfadas, esa actitud tiene tan poco sentido como la de que aquel tipo guardara silencio absoluto sobre su juego.

Así que, ¿conducta improcedente?, pues sí, doble, tanto de Jorlando como de aquel tipo jejejej, aunque yo preferiría llamarla inapropiada más que improcedente.

----------


## Jorlando

La cosa mejora. La verdad es que cuando empecé este hilo no pensaba en ningún momento que entre todos escribiéramos una especie de código deontológico del mago aficionado. Parece ser que la opinión mayoritaria es que el tío no era muy normal, y hay quien opina que no debería yo de haber forzado la situación. Posiblemente sea verdad, y tenga también razón mi mujer cuando me dice que no es para tanto.

Yo, lo que quería comentar, era otra cosa. Alguien, por ahí arriba en este hilo comentó la posiblidad de volver a encontrarme con este hombre, dado que yo tenía la costumbre de comer los sábados en el mismo sitio. No lo he vuelto a ver, que conste. Y no lo he vuelto a ver porque según me comentó el camarero su horario habitual, cuando pasa por allí, es por la noche, después de las cenas, a tomarse una copa. Así que nuestro horario no coincide.

Sin embargo, este fin de semana traté de sonsacar un poco al camarero (ahora que no nos ve nadie vamos a cotillear un poco, je je). Debo decir que yo no había vuelto por allí porque los anteriores fines de semana no había podido marcharme de la ciudad. Pero el día de autos cuando yo me fui, él se quedó charlando. Así que le pregunté al camarero si su amigo estaba mosqueado conmigo. Y que si volvía a verle pues que me encantaría pedirle disculpas, si mi comportamiento le había molestado. Fue entonces cuando me dijo que sólo iba de noche. 

Ahora viene lo bueno. El camarero me dijo que el hombre éste se mosqueó muy seriamente conmigo porque consideró que estando haciendo magia él, le parecía una falta de ética total que me hubiera metido por el medio. Ahí fue donde tuve que ir al baño a agarrarme la barriga, antes de que la flojera intestinal se me escapara. Y tendría razón. Tendría razón este hombre si habiendo más gente en el comedor y actuando él, yo hubiera dicho algo así como "ah, yo también sé", y le pisase la actuación.

Pero, primero. Él no estaba haciendo magia ante el público. No había nadie en el comedor, nosotros solos y él, y el camarero, claro. Él hizo un juego para el camarero, amigo suyo, a instancias del mismo que le preguntó que si sabía algún juego nuevo. Yo no hice ningún juego. Ni tenía intención de hacerlo. Le dije nada más que yo también tenía afición y que si había aprendido el juego de Palmero, como yo sí había hecho. Sólo al final saqué yo la baraja y le hice dos juegos, y uno de ellos el mismo que había hecho él para que viese que yo no era un profano. No había nadie como público. Así que no entiendo el comentario de que yo había tratado de pisarle la actuación, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que cuando hice mis dos juegos, el único público posible, el camarero, ya se había ido a sus quehaceres.

En fin, le dije al camarero que le hiciera llegar mis disculpas, y que si quería volver a pasar por allí a mediodía, que quizá podríamos empezar desde cero. 

Por último, el camarero me dijo que era muy buena persona, pero que era bastante raro (vaya, no lo hubiera imaginado).

----------


## Jorlando

> En cuanto a eso que decís en varios post de que imaginemos que no hay libros ni videos de magia porque nadie quiere revelar secretos y tal...
> la verdad, paso de imaginarmelo, no le veo ningún sentido a pensar eso. Simplemente existen libros de magia y es fabuloso para todos nosotros y para la magia en si misma.


Puestos a ser estrictos, y también paso de imaginármelo y tampoco le veo mucho sentido es a que dos aficionados a la magia se encuentren y no intercambien alguna anécdota, no comenten nada sobre sus magos favoritos,  no comenten nada sobre qué libros o qué vídeos son los que más les han enseñado. Y todo eso sin revelar ningún truco. Sólo charlar sobre una afición común, como hay gente que habla de fútbol, sobre cocina o sobre lo bien que sientan las microminifaldas a algunas mujeres.
Pero bueno, ya visteis en mi mensaje anterior por qué se molestó tanto. No debía haberle dado un empujón, ponerle la zancadilla, tirarle al suelo, atarle y amordazarle, y decirle "ahora voy a hacer magia yo, y la voy a hacer para ese retrato de la pared".

----------


## Petrus

Me juego por la opción de que las únicas palabras en español que sabe esta persona son "no te cuento como se hace" y que cree que su significado es "quisiera formar contigo una amistad larga y duradera fomentada en el espíritu de solidaridad". 

Es algo muy común.

----------


## HIPOSONANONA

peor para él, tuvo  posiblemente la oportunidad de recibir más que de dar, me temo que no sabia nada más.

----------


## yoquim

Me suena raro.Yo soy principiante y creo que no es cuestion de ir por ahi contando como hacer los juegos al primero que se te cruza, pero desde luego, alguien que como tu demuestra bastante aficion....
Es más en mi caso, siendo que estoy aprendiendo, que mejor que compartir experiencias con otro aficionado!

----------


## Sentiras

Creo que este caso tiene su explicación en ese mosqueo por haber aparecido en escena el otro mago, en el momento en que el primero acababa de actuar para el camarero. No hiciste mal en presentarte, Jorlando, pero a él le molestó porque todavía no se había bajado de la pose de estrella ante el camarero, y ver que surgía de repente otro que dijera que es mago y que el camarero lo viera, y que quisiera hablar con él, cuando a lo mejor él quería seguir haciendo magia al camarero o seguir recibiendo sus felicitaciones o admiraciones, le hizo ver una intromisión. Y a partir de ahí vino el estar cerrado, y puede que en otra ocasión no lo hubiera sido. Pero bueno, si es así, nadie tiene culpa, son los roces normales entre personas. 

           Y ya fuera de este caso: A mí me parece genial explicar o revelar juegos entre magos, pero también respeto mucho al que no lo haga con respecto a algunos juegos. 

Para mí, un juego puede ser muy bueno o muy querido (o que el secreto me haya costado dinero, o esfuerzo), y querer guardarlo para mí, porque no quiero que poco a poco se corra la voz y que todo el mundo vaya haciéndolo por ahí. Tengo derecho a callarme juegos, sin que que el mago que me haya visto sea como el inspector de policía, que hay que sacar el carnet y ponerse contra la pared con las piernas abiertas.

 Por otra parte, puedo no tener inconveniente en hablar de cómo se hace cierto juego, pero "tener la manía" de no querer revelarlo justo cuando acabo de hacerlo. Una vez fuí a una reunión de Magia y no conocía a la mayoría de los magos. Uno dijo que allí, el que hiciera un juego tenía que revelarlo, que gente que fuera en plan "vedette", no la querían. No hice magia, pero me molestó esa imposición. ¿Y si a mí me gusta hacer juegos a magos y no explicarlos para que se queden con la ilusión? ¿Y si me molesta mucho la típica actitud de mostrar un juguetito por lo bonito que es, y que el otro en seguida saque el destornillador para ver qué tiene por dentro? Aunque el otro sea mago, me molesta que en seguida diga que a ver cómo es, porque veo en él a un profano que ha aprendido secretos, con toda su mentalidad de profano, de exclamar cómo c.ñ. lo has hecho, quiero saberlo.

                No creo que esté mal decir que sí, que hablo con él de cualquier secreto que quiera, pero de todos menos de uno, del que me ha servido para hacer el juego que acaba de ver. Y que si otro día surge el recuerdo de aquel juego que hice, pues a lo mejor se lo cuento, pero ahora, en plan Jack el destripador, pues como que no me da la gana. Incluso no veo con malos ojos al mago que no cuente ni un solo secreto a un mago a quien no conoce. Hablar de magia, de magos,...todo lo que quiera, pero secretos ni uno, si quiere secretos que se compre un libro o un vídeo, aunque él me explicase también a mí. Y si acaso más adelante nos hacemos coleguitas, pues ya le voy contando cosas poco a poco, hasta que se lo cuento todo.

                Y otra cosa. Los magos somos un grupo muy amable entre nosotros mismos, de que si se encuentran dos que no se conocen puedan ser ya amigos porque les una la magia. Pero creo que eso es una posibilidad, no una obligación. A mí me puede apetecer no estar una horita hablando de magia con un mago, sólo porque me diga que es mago. Puedo atenderle con una sonrisa y un par de minutos de conversación con él, pero puedo no tener ganas de dedicarle más tiempo. ¿Está mal eso? El pobre que sea un mago famoso ¿va a tener que estar hablando de magia con cualquiera que le reconozca por la calle o en un restaurante, y tener que ver los juegos que le hace y encima hablar de los suyos? Pues a mí no me apetece, oiga. Y si veo a Tamariz o a Jorge Blass, no voy y saco la baraja para hacerle cosas y que él me las haga a mí, en nombre de la amistad universal entre magos, porque por dentro puede pensar: tío, déjame comer o déjame pensar en mis cosas o déjame pasear (aunque a lo mejor me atiende por miedo a que cuente en un foro: oye, ¿sabeis que me hizo el otro día el antipático de Blass o Tamariz o quien sea?)

                 Y otra cosa más: la insociabilidad es una opción. No hay que criticar a nadie por serlo. Hay personas solitarias que les aburre departir con la gente, estar charlando con cualquiera. Igual que hay personas a las que les encanta. Cada uno nace de una forma. Hay quien se lo pasa bomba solo, pensando solo, y también quien si está solo se agobia. Hay quien si va al cine acompañado o come acompañado no disfruta porque ya no es él mismo, no se puede concentrar. Y también hay quien necesita la compañía y la charla amistosa para disfrutar, y si no todo le parece frío. Son opciones, y muchas veces no tenemos más remedio que elegir una porque hemos nacido así y no podemos elegir la otra.

----------


## BusyMan

Jo der Sentiras... al 1000% de acuerdo contigo!

Perfectamente explicado.

----------


## Jorlando

Ciertamente, la sociabilidad es una opción, no una obligación, y nadie tiene obligación de hablar conmigo, por muy aficionados a la magia que seamos. Como bien dice Sentiras, pues a veces, con sólo dos minutos de intercambios  corteses, es suficiente, y no hace falta más. Pero es que en mi caso no hubo ni siquiera esa opción. Además, no hubo motivo por el que pudiera sentirse invadido, como dices, porque aún no había abandonado la pose de estrella ante su amigo. Y eso es porque yo me presenté, como ya he dicho varias veces, sólo y requetesólo cuando nos quedamos solos. El camarero ya se había ido cuando le pregunté si el juego lo había aprendido de Palmero y se cerró en banda diciendo que no conocía a nadie con ese nombre. Aunque me sorprendió bastante, no insistí sobre ese tema, sino que a solas, repito, le dije que yo también tenía afición al tema. A partir de ahí ya sabéis la historia.

Así que yo también estaría al 1000% de acuerdo con Sentiras sin su explicación se ajustara a los hechos. Desgraciadamente no es así.

Respecto a no revelar los trucos. Ya he contado cómo actué el otro día para un profesional, y bueno, lo cierto es que él los conocía casi todos. Y los que no conocía, pues suponía cómo lo había hecho (aquí has hecho una cuenta Fulanítez, y luego has usado una doble flipe con tirabuzón cósmico que quita el sentido). No es que me lo viese o lo notase, es que supuso que tenía que ser así. Es un profesional. Puede admirarte por lo bien que lo haces, por cómo presentas el juego, por tu destreza y habilidad, pero el secreto en sí es bastante posible que lo conozca o lo deduzca (un aficionado quizá no, pero un profesional, salvo que sea otro profesional el que actúe, creo que lo sabe). Ahora imagínate que yo empezase a decir que todo es muy secreto y que yo esas cosas sólo las hablo ante mi confesor. Posiblemente recogiese sus barajas (porque él también hizo algunos juegos) y si es cortés, me dijese que que es una lástima, que podría enseñarme mucho, pero dado que no tengo interés ninguno en aprender pues que como todo es muy secreto que se va, y buenas tardes. Eso si es cortés, porque si no lo es a lo mejor me manda a un sitio muy feo. 

Afortunadamente no fue así. Hablamos, le conté cosas, me contó cosas, y aprendí muchas cosas de él. Quizá demasiado, porque me enseño alguna técnica que está bastante por encima de mi capacidad y creo que debo aprender otras cosas primero. Pero eso es otro tema.

Ciertamente no tenemos obligación ninguna de contar nada. Pero entre aficionados, sobre todo si tienen ya un cierto nivel (no digo que yo lo tenga), si te preguntan si un juego lo has hecho así o asá, y efectivamente lo has hecho así y asá ¿realmente tiene algún sentido negarlo? Si te preguntan si un juego lo has aprendido de Tamariz, o de Palmero, o de Lavand, o de quien sea, ¿tiene sentido negar que los conoces, sobre todo si has hecho el juego exactamente igual que lo hacen ellos, con la misma presentación y casi las mismas palabras?

En última instancia, creo que ya he dicho todo lo que tenía que decir sobre el tema. Podéis seguir vosotros si queréis dando vueltas a la cuestión y hablar sobre el sexo de los ángeles. Por mi parte, el tema ya está suficientemente explicado y tratado. Nos veremos en otro hilo.

----------


## Jorlando

Sí, ya sé que he dicho que ya había dado el tema por zanjado, dado que yo ya no tenía más que añadir a todo lo que he escrito ya en este hilo. Pero todo el mundo tiene derecho a sus propias contradicciones. Hoy ha ocurrido algo que ha hecho que vea con nuevos ojos todo este espinoso asunto. No hay nada como un poco de empatía para aclarar las cosas, y si además vives en tus propias carnes la postura del contrario, ya es que te das cuenta de que tiene razón. Sí, soy yo el equivocado. Y si por casualidad este hombre está leyendo esto, pues desde aquí va mi abrazo y mis disculpas. Sé sus motivos. Conozco cómo se sentía. Esta misma mañana, yo he estado en su lugar. He aquí lo que ocurrió.

Tras una dura mañana de trabajo, dando instrucciones a mis capataces acerca de cómo llevar unas tierras que tengo bastante alejadas de mi palacio, volvía a casa en mi carroza, y debido a los rigores de primeros de julio y el calor sofocante, ordené a mi cochero que detuviese la carroza en una posada donde pudiera tomar alguna libación que me permitiera refrescarme y continuar camino. Debo decir que ya había parado antes en esa posada y por tanto ya me conocían. En otras ocasiones ya les había honrado con algunos de mis juegos. Muchos de los asistentes, tras verme actuar, se habían quemado los ojos con tizones encendidos debido al aterrador convencimiento de que jamás vivirían para ver algo que superase mi actuación. Igualmente, varias mujeres me exigieron diversos tipos de acrobacias sexuales, a las que me negué porque soy un hombre casado. Esto motivó el ingreso de algunas en conventos. 

Antes de entrar tuve que hacer azotar a uno de mis lacayos, dado que se le olvidó extender la alfombra roja a la puerta de mi carroza. Al entrar, no había casi nadie, salvo el posadero, que se arrastró a mis pies, y me pidió que le obsequiase con algún juego nuevo que yo tuviera a bien concederle. Aunque no había nadie, mi magnanimidad es tanta, que accedí a lo que el posadero pedía. Saqué mi baraja y le dije que iba a ver cosas que las generaciones venideras tendrían por imposibles, y que se diese por afortunado al haberme conocido. Comencé de la siguiente manera:

“Hoy voy a contar la historia de un jugador, el tahúr más feroz que conocí jamás. Sergio Jiménez, se llamaba. Le decían el Cumanés, porque procedía de la región oriental de Venezuela llamada Cumaná”. No voy a contar aquí toda la historia. Basta con decir que el juego sorprendió al posadero. Pero de repente, cuando el posadero se fue a cumplir con sus obligaciones, oí una voz, en una mesa que me decía “eso lo ha aprendido usted de René Lavand, ¿verdad?” Miré al que había hablado. No lo había visto al entrar porque estaba en un rincón. Nada más verle me repugnó. Era un grasiento individuo, con ojos de batracio y abdomen de cachalote. Sus dedos eran gordos y todo en él denotaba una falta absoluta de higiene. Me dijo que era aficionado a la cartomagia y se acercó a hablar conmigo a la barra. Me echó sus pestilente aliento encima, un aliento cargado a vino peleón (“ph 1” pensé para mi interior). Dijo que era una bonita versión del juego de los cuatro ases del manco, de Dai Vernon. ¿Cómo se atrevía aquel sujeto, mezcla de hiena y babosa, a pronunciar con su asquerosa boca los nombres de mis ídolos? Inmediatamente le clasifiqué en mi escala de valores un punto por debajo de la ameba.

No quise hablar con aquel personaje acerca de mis admirados maestros. Me parecía casi innoble mencionar sus nombres ante aquellos oídos. Dije que no sabía de quién me estaba hablando. Esto no lo desanimó, sino que sacó una baraja sucia y casi rota y repitió mi juego, el mismo que yo había hecho, como si aquello debiera impresionarme algo. Me dijo que viese que él también tenía maña con las cartas. Su aliento era vomitivo. Miré para otro lado, pero él siguió haciendo juegos. La náusea me invadía. ¿Cómo osaba además hacer juegos en mi presencia? ¿No se había percatado acaso de que allí sólo podían hacer magia los magos guaperas?

No podía más. Estaba a punto de tener un shock anafiláctico. Sólo era capaz de murmurar “no pienso decir nada, todo esto es secreto”. Afortunadamente se fue, y sólo gracias  a eso, me fui relajando. Volví a mi carroza y ordené que me llevaran a mi palacio. Llevo toda la tarde postrado mi lecho, meditando sobre lo ocurrido. Y ahora por fin veo que tenía razón el otro hombre. No hay nada como que te suceda a ti lo mismo para comprender. La descripción que he hecho del otro mago, según mis amigos, se parece bastante a mí mismo (eso es lo que opinan mis amigos; lo que opinan mis enemigos no es reproducible en este foro). No obstante, debo decir que cuando yo era el mago entrometido, al menos yo me había duchado esa misma mañana, y quizá, sólo quizá, tenga mejor gusto en materia de vinos.

Bueno, en serio. Tenía ganas de hacerme unas risas con todo este tema,  quizá también de reírme un poco de mí mismo. Espero seriamente que mi postura ante el mago del restaurante no fuera como la que menciono aquí, lo mismo que espero que su postura no fuera como la que hago mía en la anterior chorrada. Por mi parte, ahora sí, ya está todo dicho. No obstante, si este hombre se deja caer por aquí y lee todo este hilo, estaré encantado de hablar con él en términos amistosos, si él quiere. Y si no quiere, pues no pasa nada. Otra vez será.

----------


## The Black Prince

Cuando iba leyendo el post, estaba por decirte que tenias un problema serio.Luego lo aclaraste todo ^_^

Un abrazo,

----------


## Sentiras

Jorlando, no pongas así de feo el personaje de tu relato, porque lo que hiciste de presentarte al otro mago y de querer hablar de magia y de preguntar por el origen de su versión, está MUY BIEN. O sea, que por ti todo PERFECTO, hiciste lo que tenías que hacer.

Lo que pasa es que al otro le pillaría en mal momento o tendría como principios personales algunas de las normas o pensamientos que he descrito en mi anterior mensaje. Ese mensaje era para defenderle un poquito, para que se vea que a lo mejor no es tan "monstruo" como parece. Pero aquí, el que no es un monstruo seguro eres tú, que has hecho lo normal entre magos. Si al otro no le va, tiene todo el derecho de pasar de ti, de mí o de quien sea. Pero tú has hecho lo normal, y es lo que tienes que seguir haciendo en otras ocasiones, a mi modesto entender. Y si alguien se molesta, pues cada uno por su camino y tan amigos.  

     El tema es que los roces entre las personas son normales. Es el precio que hay que pagar por vivir todos en un mismo planeta  :Wink:

----------


## Sendal

Jorlando dentro de lo relacionado que este con tu experiencia, oye!!! el relato esta de puta madre, aplicable a una presentacion 100x100, sobretodo el principio para una historia argumentada...m
e gusto la parte en la que se habían quemado los ojos con tizones encendidos... jajaja, y lo de la alfombra roja, yo creo que le cuentas eso a alguien mientras le haces un juego y se parte

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Jorlando: Como mago eres pestilente, apestoso, pesado, pesado y desagradable, pero como escritor tienes un futuro glorioso!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Lo que me he podido reir con el relato. Me uno a Sendal enla invitación a que acompañes ese relato con un par de rutinas (el juego que harías tú y la versión  que haría el 'Baboso' que han de ser parecidos pero no exactos, así como un par de juegos rápidos a cargo del baboso...). Tío, eso promete!!!!

----------


## Jorlando

> Jorlando: Como mago eres pestilente, apestoso, pesado, pesado y desagradable


Sí, no cabe duda de que O'Malley me ha retratado sabiamente. ¿Para qué engañarnos? Realmente soy así.
O'Malley, esa cerveza que me tienes exigido en otro hilo, te la has ganado. Como vives en Innisfree, pásate por el bar de Pat Cohan y te tomas las que quieras, y que lo apunten en la cuenta de Sean Thorton, buen amigo mío. Si no está dándose de tortas con su cuñado Will Danaher, posiblemente lo veas por allí. Recuerdos a Michaleen Flynn.
P.D. ¿El padre Peter Lonergan ya trincó el puñetero barbo de una vez?

----------


## Rosenkreuz

antipatico el hombre, pero depsues de los 2 o 3 trucos q le hiciste y te seguia diciendo "No te dire anda" parece ser q no tiene amigos y no sabe hacerlos xD...

de todas maneras siempre te encontraras con gente asi o peor, sea en lo q sea, te aconsejo q no hagas caso y escuches a tu novia  :Wink1:

----------


## buen_corcel

fortinga.... me parece que te equivocas de foro.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Iniciado por Magic O'Malley
> 
> Jorlando: Como mago eres pestilente, apestoso, pesado, pesado y desagradable
> 
> 
> Sí, no cabe duda de que O'Malley me ha retratado sabiamente. ¿Para qué engañarnos? Realmente soy así.
> O'Malley, esa cerveza que me tienes exigido en otro hilo, te la has ganado. Como vives en Innisfree, pásate por el bar de Pat Cohan y te tomas las que quieras, y que lo apunten en la cuenta de Sean Thorton, buen amigo mío. Si no está dándose de tortas con su cuñado Will Danaher, posiblemente lo veas por allí. Recuerdos a Michaleen Flynn.
> P.D. ¿El padre Peter Lonergan ya trincó el puñetero barbo de una vez?


  :Lol:   :Lol:   Ahora soy yo el que te debe la cerveza. Has estado 'Homérico'!!!!  

El padre Lonergan sigue tras el puñetero barbo y jurando en gaélico cada vez que se le escapa. 

Si alguna vez vienes por aquí, avísame. Solemos organizar unas cenas estupendas en casa de la viuda Tillane.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Jorlando

Fortinga no se equivoca de foro. Si observáis su lista total de mensajes, creo que sabe bien lo que está haciendo. Me temo que es lo que en términos informáticos se conoce como un troll. Los hay inofensivos, los echas y ya está. Los hay peligrosos, saben bastante de informática (a un alto nivel), y aunque los eches, vuelven a la carga con otro nick (y si son listos, y saben hacerlo, que se puede, es completamente indetectable que usen dos nicks diferentes, por muchos medios que pongan los administradores del foro. Eso depende de quién sepa más, si los administradores o ellos).
Además de este foro también frecuento otros sobre otros temas y me temo que esto es inevitable.

----------


## raszagar

Tener cuidado que los enlaces de Forlinga son para descargar un ejecutable, seguramente un virus o troyano.

Que un administrador busque todos los mensajes de este estilo y los borre, y que nadie pinche en ellos.

Saludos!

----------


## magomigue

> Tener cuidado que los enlaces de Forlinga son para descargar un ejecutable, seguramente un virus o troyano.



¿que le has dadoa entrar?aish aish el vicio....  :Lol:  


un saludo

----------


## raszagar

xDD 

que va! solo era curiosidad :-P

----------


## buen_corcel

por eso dije que se habia equivocado de foro, era un poco de ironia para no decirle nada ofensivo. jjeje.

todos los mensajes que tiene son de lo mismo, publicidad extraña...

----------


## thrasher

jjajajaja 
talves el loco era ciego y sordo,ajajajaoajoa 
terrible mala onda el wn 

aunque exelente para guardar el secreto xD 
yo te ubiera entregado todo JAJjo

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> jjajajaja 
> talves el loco era ciego y sordo,ajajajaoajoa 
> terrible mala onda el wn 
> 
> aunq exelente pa guardar el secreto xD 
> yo te ubiera entregado todo JAJjo


Thraser, discupa, ¿Sería mucha molestia que nos tradueras tu mensaje? No hay quién lo entienda.

----------


## RoadVirus

Magnifico el relato, ya casi sentia el aliento del personaje en la nuca... Y da gracias a que no te pidió que le dejaras ver tu baraja xD 

Un saludo

----------


## Arkite

Increible relato,PLAS PLAS PLAS.
Jajajajaa,no debes dudar por tu actitud,sinceramente este es otrop punto de vista mas y me parece que ese tipo es un tipo realmente raro.
Le pillarias en un mal dia y no se,creo que la ironia de tu relato es bastante clara,xD.No le gusto tener competencia cerca,y lo mas gracioso es que no era competencia si no ayuda.

En fin,gran relato de nuevo,veo un gran escritor,y tambien quieres ser mago?xD.

----------


## sergiocl

Yo creo que te molestaste por que el no te reconoció como mago, a pesar de hacerle los trucos. La mejor entrada para enfrentar a un colega obstudso es decir "que buen juego", yo tambien se algunos mira.." y si no te pesca..  bueno tal vez tu cara no le gustó, así de simple.

----------


## Jorlando

> bueno tal vez tu cara no le gustó, así de simple.


Eso es imposible. Soy guapísimo.

----------


## ericmelvin10

Cuanto más leo tus "anécdotas" más pienso que o tienes mala suerte con la gente que te encuentras o bien que tienes problemas para socializarte...  Espero que sea lo primero, porque por escrito pareces majo.

----------


## ermanzanita

lo suyo es intercambiar experiencias y consejos, sobre todo entre principiantes y gente con experiencia moderada. Obviamente si ves a tamariz, henry evans, o similar no les puedes decir eso.

Pero creo que mejoramos nuestros juegos con consejos de otros magos. Te pueden aconsejar sobre la forma de hacer un DL, un emp....., sobre la charla,...

Necesitamos más autocrítica para seguir mejorando!

----------


## ericmelvin10

Yo ayer la cague mucho, me pillaron una moneda en la botella por dejar examinar la botella, un cabroncete la miro y vio algo raro (es uno que tiene una amiga que hace magia y le explico como se hace) y el carbroncete lo explico.

Y luego haciendo una levitacion otro incredulo alargo la mano para buscar si habia algo y me jodio el invento.

:/

----------


## MagoAlieri

Con que sistema levitas?? lps? SPP :Confused:  HI normal??
Yo también hago levitaciones y es un mundo que los profanos no pueden creer...
Tienes que bloquear su lógica con juegos impactantes o generar la suficiente expectación del espectador para que asimilen que algo puede volar.
Prueba in crescendo, primero que se queden los objetos pegados al dedo o en equilibrios imposibles y luego las levitaciones más poco a poco. 
En mi opinión, las levitaciones son muy complejas por eso, porque rozan la imposibilidad absoluta y tienes que llevarles al estado de que eso es posible...
:-)

----------


## MagoAlieri

Con que sistema levitas?? lps? SPP :Confused:  HI normal??
Yo también hago levitaciones y es un mundo que los profanos no pueden creer...
Tienes que bloquear su lógica con juegos impactantes o generar la suficiente expectación del espectador para que asimilen que algo puede volar.
Prueba in crescendo, primero que se queden los objetos pegados al dedo o en equilibrios imposibles y luego las levitaciones más poco a poco. 
En mi opinión, las levitaciones son muy complejas por eso, porque rozan la imposibilidad absoluta y tienes que llevarles al estado de que eso es posible...
:-)

----------


## ericmelvin10

Normalmente levito con tarantula, aunque tambien uso hi normal y en contadas ocasiones uso reel.


El problema es que me tienen demasiada confianza porque son compañeros de equipo y lo hice despues de la cena; el que estaba a mi derecha alargo la mano y pillo en hi.

El proximo que les haga sera un electric touch, por cabroncetes!

----------


## MagoAlieri

> El proximo que les haga sera un electric touch, por cabroncetes!


jajajajajaja Me puedo imaginar, entre la cena, las copas o el vino... jajajaja
Yo hago magia para borrachos en las discotecas y cuando les has hecho dos o tres efectos fuertes que no pillan ni de lejos, ya estan boquiabiertos y ahí meto alguna rutina de levitaciones.
Te recomiendo los lps que son brutales y quedas super-limpio, solo hay que tener cuidado con los ángulos de luz... y bueno, que desaparecen como por arte de magia... :O10:

----------


## MagoAlieri

Yo tengo el tarantula y está cogiendo mas polvo que un ciclado en Ibiza  :302:  véndelo, píllate el SPP. No es tan pro pero se pueden hacer cosas increibles y tienes los dos brazos libres para lo que quieras, pero tendrías el problema de que se metan por medio, con los lps no pasa o es más difícil; pero con el SPP no puedes hacer lo del anillo dando vueltas... que por cierto... eso rompe mas HI que nada, ¿o a tí no te pasa :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## ericmelvin10

Tienes que buscar un anillo que no sea muy pesado y si has dado vueltas a la izda. La siguiente hacia la dcha. Porque si no si que se rompe.
Lo uso para floating bill, incluso una servilleta de papel, me va genial... Para mi es super util; lo que tengo cogiendo polvo es un itr (reel) con hi reforzado transparente, muy resistente pero que canta a leguas por reflejo.

Para el hi normal uso un colgante como punto de anclaje.




Enviado desde mi iPhone con Tapatalk

----------


## MagoAlieri

Y el colgante no se mueve o se aleja de u cuerpo??

----------


## ericmelvin10

Todo el Mundo esta pendiente del objeto que levita, nadie se fija en el colgante.

De todas formas uso un cordon Bastante rigido y si el elemento a levitar es un poco mas pesado de lo normal, me meto el colgante dentro de la camiseta.

----------


## Aminoliquid

¿Depués de que alguien meta la mano donde no debe que haceís? ¿Pensáis que es cosa de esa persona o vuestra? Yo creo que es muy importante eso que has dicho Eric. Por mucha confianza que tenga cualquier persona contigo no puedes permitir que invada tu espacio y meta las manos donde no debe. 

Pienso que: 

-Cuando se haga una levitación hay que mantener un cierto espacio con el público.

-Si alguien ha intentado meter mano es porque se ha imaginado algo que tu le has dado a entender, por lo tanto no es culpa suya, si no tuya por no tener el efcto bien trabajado.

-A la hora de actuar, sea donde sea, hay que imaginarse cual es nuestro escenario y cual es el sitio del público, por lo tanto hay que tratar de hacerle entender al público desde primera hora cual es el lugar de escena y ese lugar es el del mago. Ese lugar no puede ser invadido mientras el mago actua a no ser que este mismo solicite la ayuda de cualquier espectador. Es algo que no se dice si no que se sobre entiende y se trata con pocas palabras al principio, "ponte aquí que lo verás mejor"  o tu delimitas tu espacio a la hora de moverte y rellenarlo. 
Yo creo que esto es algo que está en el subsconsciente de las personas, fijaros si no en los magos callejeros. Los magos callejeros montan su mesa y sus cosas y empiezan a llamar la atención, la gente se acerca formando uncírculo a su alrededor pero casi siempre le dan una distancia de 2 a unos cuatro metros. Ese es el escenario delimitado por el mago y la gente no trata de meterse en mitad de la escena a meter las manos mientras el mago levita cigarrillos. Eso es lo que hay que tratar de conseguir, dominar al público y no que el público nos domine a nosotros. 

Es una pena gastarse 40 Euros en un artilugio maravilloso para no sacarle probecho o para que a la primera de cambio te estropeen el efecto. :-(

----------


## ericmelvin10

Pues bien, en mi caso, les explique por encima como se hacia, solo al que metio la mano; hice un par de juegos para que vieran el efecto y entonces se quedaron satisfechos.

Fue culpa mia, por los siguientes motivos:
- hacerlo con gente con mucha confianza
- hacerlo sentado, en una mesa de un bar con gente a mis lados.
- usar un hi mas largo que de que debia.

Y la pillada de la moneda en la botella tambien fue por:
- pedir una moneda en concreto (50 cent)
- dejar examinar la botella al espectador que estaba justo al lado de un espectador problematico y que ya conoce algunos trucos porque una amiga suya se los ha revelado.

Total = cagada de proporciones epicas

Pero Prefiero cagarla con los colegas que no en una actuacion "mas seria".

Una vez tambien hubo una chica que me dijo: lo haces muy bien pero tienes que tener cuidado porque he visto algo raro.

Por lo general hay 2 de mis amigos que conocen varios trucos e incluso los uso de Ganchos o de complices.

En fin, practicar, practicar, pulir, perfeccionar y seguir practicando... El espejo nunca te dice si lo has hecho bien o mal, hay que salir a "probar".

Y lo de los artilugios... Bueno, si solo fueran 30€ jajaja creo que este Ultimo año he gastado unos 350/400€ entre pitos y flautas.

----------


## Aminoliquid

Lo importante es que sabes los errores y lo más importante aún, evitar al máximo volver a cometerlos. Los errores se gestionan antes de que sucedan, pero mucho antes. Para que eso no ocurra o otro fallo, lo ideal es anticiparte a ellos mientras se estudia y ensaya el efecto. No dejar ni un cabo suelto, todo bien atado en cuanto ángulos,cobertura,técnica,naturalidad, sutilezas y charla. Yo encuentro super importante el saber que se va a decir y como se va a decir ya que con nuestras palabras,y sin darnos cuenta,podemos crearles pensamientos negativos o positivos para nosotros a los espectadores.

Esa es la media que yo me gasto también por año,pero ¿Y lo que disfruta uno cuando le llega el paquete a casa? Para mi es como si volviera a los 8 años y fuera día de Reyes. :-)

----------


## MagoAlieri

> - usar un hi mas largo que de que debía.


Eso no se puede solucionar usando HI elástico :Confused: ?

----------


## MagoAlieri

> - usar un hi mas largo que de que debía.


Eso no se puede solucionar usando HI elástico :Confused: ?

Yo también disfruto mucho comprando magia, porque compro IDEAS, a no ser que compre sabiendo que es el gimmick o el juego pero normalmente a mi lo que menos me duele gastar es en libros ya que duran toda una vida y están llenos de IDEAS. :001 005:

----------


## ovart

> - pedir una moneda en concreto (50 cent)


Hay que evitar pedir una moneda en concreto. Ahora he empezado a hacer el little hand de ammar. Y suelo comenzar pidiendo que me presten unas monedas, todas las que lleven encima. Yo necesito utilizar una moneda de 5 cent y, me den una o no, siempre digo lo mismo: "¿Cual es la cantidad máxima de dinero que puedo hacer desaparecer sin que te enfades?" Si tienen la moneda les digo: "Entonces uso esta"; si no digo:"Entonces uso una de las mías".

Si la ocasión es propicia, me decanto por otros juegos.

----------


## Mago_Sam

> Sí, ya sé que he dicho que ya había dado el tema por zanjado, dado que yo ya no tenía más que añadir a todo lo que he escrito ya en este hilo. Pero todo el mundo tiene derecho a sus propias contradicciones. Hoy ha ocurrido algo que ha hecho que vea con nuevos ojos todo este espinoso asunto. No hay nada como un poco de empatía para aclarar las cosas, y si además vives en tus propias carnes la postura del contrario, ya es que te das cuenta de que tiene razón. Sí, soy yo el equivocado. Y si por casualidad este hombre está leyendo esto, pues desde aquí va mi abrazo y mis disculpas. Sé sus motivos. Conozco cómo se sentía. Esta misma mañana, yo he estado en su lugar. He aquí lo que ocurrió.
> 
> Tras una dura mañana de trabajo, dando instrucciones a mis capataces acerca de cómo llevar unas tierras que tengo bastante alejadas de mi palacio, volvía a casa en mi carroza, y debido a los rigores de primeros de julio y el calor sofocante, ordené a mi cochero que detuviese la carroza en una posada donde pudiera tomar alguna libación que me permitiera refrescarme y continuar camino. Debo decir que ya había parado antes en esa posada y por tanto ya me conocían. En otras ocasiones ya les había honrado con algunos de mis juegos. Muchos de los asistentes, tras verme actuar, se habían quemado los ojos con tizones encendidos debido al aterrador convencimiento de que jamás vivirían para ver algo que superase mi actuación. Igualmente, varias mujeres me exigieron diversos tipos de acrobacias sexuales, a las que me negué porque soy un hombre casado. Esto motivó el ingreso de algunas en conventos. 
> 
> Antes de entrar tuve que hacer azotar a uno de mis lacayos, dado que se le olvidó extender la alfombra roja a la puerta de mi carroza. Al entrar, no había casi nadie, salvo el posadero, que se arrastró a mis pies, y me pidió que le obsequiase con algún juego nuevo que yo tuviera a bien concederle. Aunque no había nadie, mi magnanimidad es tanta, que accedí a lo que el posadero pedía. Saqué mi baraja y le dije que iba a ver cosas que las generaciones venideras tendrían por imposibles, y que se diese por afortunado al haberme conocido. Comencé de la siguiente manera:
> 
> “Hoy voy a contar la historia de un jugador, el tahúr más feroz que conocí jamás. Sergio Jiménez, se llamaba. Le decían el Cumanés, porque procedía de la región oriental de Venezuela llamada Cumaná”. No voy a contar aquí toda la historia. Basta con decir que el juego sorprendió al posadero. Pero de repente, cuando el posadero se fue a cumplir con sus obligaciones, oí una voz, en una mesa que me decía “eso lo ha aprendido usted de René Lavand, ¿verdad?” Miré al que había hablado. No lo había visto al entrar porque estaba en un rincón. Nada más verle me repugnó. Era un grasiento individuo, con ojos de batracio y abdomen de cachalote. Sus dedos eran gordos y todo en él denotaba una falta absoluta de higiene. Me dijo que era aficionado a la cartomagia y se acercó a hablar conmigo a la barra. Me echó sus pestilente aliento encima, un aliento cargado a vino peleón (“ph 1” pensé para mi interior). Dijo que era una bonita versión del juego de los cuatro ases del manco, de Dai Vernon. ¿Cómo se atrevía aquel sujeto, mezcla de hiena y babosa, a pronunciar con su asquerosa boca los nombres de mis ídolos? Inmediatamente le clasifiqué en mi escala de valores un punto por debajo de la ameba.
> 
> No quise hablar con aquel personaje acerca de mis admirados maestros. Me parecía casi innoble mencionar sus nombres ante aquellos oídos. Dije que no sabía de quién me estaba hablando. Esto no lo desanimó, sino que sacó una baraja sucia y casi rota y repitió mi juego, el mismo que yo había hecho, como si aquello debiera impresionarme algo. Me dijo que viese que él también tenía maña con las cartas. Su aliento era vomitivo. Miré para otro lado, pero él siguió haciendo juegos. La náusea me invadía. ¿Cómo osaba además hacer juegos en mi presencia? ¿No se había percatado acaso de que allí sólo podían hacer magia los magos guaperas?
> ...


Me gusto mucho la historia que has creado, un talentoso de las letras, y de la magia espero que algun día nos conocazmos ... Guardaré esta historia para reirme por si algún día (espero que no) esté en la misma situación.

Como dijeron por ahí tienes el talento para ser escritor. Muchos Saludos :D

----------


## Mago_Sam

> Thraser, discupa, ¿Sería mucha molestia que nos tradueras tu mensaje? No hay quién lo entienda.


Traducción:

(risas) jajajajaja ... 
Talvez el hombre que padece de locura, tiene problemas de ceguera y que posee sordera, (risas) jajajaja
Su conducta es desaseada por este hombre tonto.

Aunque es excelente para guardar el secreto.
Yo te hubiera entregado mis conocimientos y todo. (risas) jajaja

----------


## ericmelvin10

Si te pasas de longitud, con el elastico es casi peor!

Nada, simplemente calcule mal la distancia entre puntos de enganche.

----------

